# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  AMRs, autonomous mobile robots, ForwardX Robotics, Beijing, China

## Airicist2

Developer - ForwardX Robotics

Flex, autonomous mobile robots

Max, autonomous mobile robots

----------


## Airicist2

Solutions for smart warehousing | Pick & pack for small goods fulfillment

May 20, 2021




> Watch the video to see how ForwardX's autonomous mobile robots (AMRs) can be used to automate material handling workflows, such as simultaneous picking and packing, for small goods fulfillment.

----------

